# Fuente 5V fijo(LM-7805) y salida variable (LM-317)



## dalog (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola a todos ando buscando un diagrama que me pueda ayudar con una fuente de dos salidas una de 5V con el LM-7805 y la otra que sea variable con el LM-317, asi como el procedimiento que se requerira para construirla y el material, les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran hechar la mano ya que soy principiante en esto en lo que me puedan ayudar muchas gracias hatas luego ...


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

cuanta tension ves a suministrar a la entrada? EL lm7805 creo que aguanta hasta 30V pero vas a tener q tener cuidado con la potencia (esto vale tambien para el 317), pensa que a 30V en la entrada tendrias 25V cayendo sobre el 7805 y si le exigis 1A a la salida serian 25W!!!, adios 7805.
Decinos q tension de entrada vas a tener y cuanta corriente pretendes obtener a la salida y te vamos a ayudar. Saludos.


----------



## dalog (Nov 6, 2006)

hola mustang gracias por tu respuesta mira el material que debo conseguir para contruirla es:

1 transformadorrmadir con +30V ala salida en el secundario a 1 ampere
1 puente de diodos que soporte mas de 600 volts 
2 capacitores electroliticos de 4700microfarads a 50 o 100 Vcc
reguladores:

LM-7805
LM-317
2 capacitores de 0.1 microfarads 
2 capacitores de 100 microfarads

y los fusibles en cuanto ala pregunta que me hiciste, me hace suponer que si tendra una potencia de 30 volts a una intensidad de 1 ampere aunque realmente no entiendo muy bien solo supongo que si ocupa un transformador de 30 V la entrada sera de esa potencia con la intensidad de 1 ampere y en cuanto ala regulable puede ser de 0 a 25 eso por lo que me especificaron en el material y asi es como me lo pusieron, tal vez te responda mal por ser un novato pero si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeceria tengo que aprenderlo de todas formas, ademas de que me interesa aprenderlo pero apenas empiezo jeje bueno gracias un saludo!!!...


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 20, 2010)

perdonen que cambie un poco el tema pero no encontre otro tema mas adecuado para hacer mi pregunta:
que formas tengo de obtener 5V que no sea de un regulador??
se que podria usar un divisor resistivo, pero tendria 5V a la salida si le aplico una cierta tension a la entrada...
pero cuando le aplico una tension menor (por ejemplo), a la salida ya no tendre 5V sino menos...

mmm....es que necesito una red de adaptación para obtener a la salida 5V independiente de cuanto entre en la entrada (de 24V para abajo...)

usaria un 7805 pero se trata de 8 entradas!! y no veo muy práctico usar 8 7805...

♪♫ HELP! I need somebody,
HELP!!, not just anybody,
HELP!!!!, you know I need someone, HELP!!!!♪♫

jeje se me pego el Beatleazo...pero de verdad....HELP!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

A lo mejor con un esquema de que quieres hacer sera mas facil entender lo que propones. ♪♪ ♫.

Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 20, 2010)

es una parte de un circuito que no es necesario conocer, con ésto estamos...
pero heme aqui el problema:


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola.

Usa un diodo zéner de 5.1V para cada entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 20, 2010)

Son 2 problemas distintos.
Me gustaría saber a partir de que tensión es un 1 lógico tanto en la entrada de 24v como en el datasheet del integrado.
Pero, bueno, la idea es, para el caso de los optos, necesitas corriente constante.
El opto es un LED, pero no creo que la corriente que maneja sea la misma que la del LED que pusiste en serie. Ese LED debe ir del otro lado del opto.
Este circuito, que postee ya varias veces, proporciona 20mA desde 0,85v aparte del Vf del opto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 36623
El BC557X aguanta 60v@10mA, 30v@20mA en este caso, pero se puede reemplazar según necesidad:
Ver el archivo adjunto 34319 Ver el archivo adjunto 34049
La corriente para "iluminar" el opto la debe proporcionar la propia señal de entrada, si necesitas mas impedancia a la entrada analizá OpAmp o MOSFET.

Bueno, analizo el otro problema, mientras me das los datos que faltan, si termino antes edito.

Bueno, el otro problema es similar, la diferencia es que las señales no están optoaclopadas.
Misma solución, mas sencilla, ya que podemos elegir la corriente constante que le damos a la resistencia de pull-down; y que en el medio queden 5v: Ponele 5kΩ y 1mA es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza.
Y ya que podemos elegir, elegimos un CLD Standard de 100v y corriente a partir de 1v:
35µA 142k857Ω
130µA 38k461Ω
310µA 16k129Ω
515µA 9k708Ω
760µA 6k578Ω
1mA100 4k545Ω
1mA500 3k333Ω → Me gusta este
2mA000 2k500Ω
2mA690 1k858Ω
3mA550 1k408Ω
4mA500 1k111Ω → Lindo, pero prefiero la otra combinación
5mA750 869Ω

En fin, depende de que conseguís en la tienda, las tensiones que te pedí y el margen de error que pueda haber.

En cuanto a practicidad, 8 78*L*05, no esta tan mal. ¿Buscas un integrado con 8 entradas y 8 salidas?  Buffer pero viene de 6, 4 NPN tipo 2222 en un solo chip (se invierte el circuito con PNP que te mostré llegado el caso), DUAL/QUAD Op. Amp. (LM324N)
También estaba pensando si la tensión de entrada de 24v, por debajo de 5v representa un 1 lógico, habría que replantear todo el tema empezando con un resistor de pull-up en vez de pull-down.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 21, 2010)

gracias nilfred!! 

la cosa es, toda la lógica trabajará con 5V, osea que a partis de los 5V es un 1 lógico. En la entrada puede entrar 24V, 12V, 9V o icluso 5V, pero lo que quiero conseguir es que, independientemente de cuanto halla en la entrada (en tensión), a los integrados que hacen la lógica de conversión y a los optps les llegue 5V!

lo del led en serie ya lo arregle  lo puse despues de cada opto, pero no creo que sea necesario un buffer... nose...
solo pienso en una red de adaptación para tensiones superiores pero que a salida siempre tenga los 5V...
con un zener en cada uno puedo,  como dijo elaficionado?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 21, 2010)

A ver, no respondiste ninguna de mis preguntas, y me estas haciendo calentar:
El opto no necesita 5v, necesita una corriente para encender el LED interno. Esa corriente no me la diste.
El 1 lógico no se da a partir de los 5v, es hasta 5v, el datasheet dice a partir de que tensión lo considera 1 lógico. Esa tensión no me la diste.
El 1 lógico de las estradas de 24v se da a partir de una tensión que vos nomas sabes. Esa tensión no me la diste.
Continuando con las entradas de 24v vos nomas sabes que son y cuanta corriente podemos consumir de ellas sin generar una distorsión significativa. Esa corriente no me la diste.

Lees mal y pensás que los demás también leen mal... Me molesta que me repitas la consulta que yo ya te leí.
No tengo ni 5 de ganas de analizar lo que dijo el *elaficionado* y no creo que ni el ni alguien te pueda ayudar sin los datos que faltan. Osea que, respondiendo a tu pregunta: *Depende*


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 21, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> El opto no necesita 5v, necesita una corriente para encender el LED interno. Esa corriente no me la diste.



100mA



Nilfred dijo:


> El 1 lógico no se da a partir de los 5v, es hasta 5v, el datasheet dice a partir de que tensión lo considera 1 lógico. Esa tensión no me la diste.



 VIN ---> Logical "1''--> Input Voltage--> VCC-1.5V



Nilfred dijo:


> Continuando con las entradas de 24v vos nomas sabes que son y cuanta corriente podemos consumir de ellas sin generar una distorsión significativa. Esa corriente no me la diste.



500mA máx

Realmente me molestó tu respuesta, si tenes un mal dia o estas enojado ni respondas... o decilo de otra forma

de todas formas te tomaste el tiempo de terrible explicación y gracias, pero necesito algo simple! y lo dije desde el principio! 
porq*UE* no poner un resistor pull-up y un zener...
Ver el archivo adjunto 36827


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 21, 2010)

100mA me parece mucho para drivear el LED del opto ¿Que opto es ese? Para mi que me diste la corriente del BJT. Si no me equivoco, estaríamos confirmando serios problemas de comprensión de texto.
En realidad el opto tiene 4 corrientes importantes:
La mínima para encender el LED
La suficiente para encender el LED y a la vez saturar el BJT
La máxima para encender el LED sin riesgo que se queme.
La que está en la sección "Absolute maximum ratings" a partir de la cual sale humo o no, igual se quema.
Ponele que tenes el H11A617A, de 5mA a 40mA va bien entonces calculamos:
24v-Vf(despreciado)/If(max)=600Ω
Agarro un resistencia comercial de 680Ω y verificamos si enciende con (asumo que el 1 lógico que no me dijiste es de) 5v:
I=7mA > 5mA → Enciende, listo, se soluciona con una simple resistencia de 680Ω y nada más.
Por las dudas hago de vuelta con el valor que desprecié:
(5v-1.2v)/If(mín)=760Ω → Con 750Ω también enciende desde 5v a 24v y me alejo un poco mas del máximo.

Salvo que justo uses ese opto que puse como ejemplo, vas a tener que calcularlo vos, por no darme los valores que te pedí y por hacerme escribir inútilmente.

Por el otro lado, bien ahí el dato de 1v5 a 5v tenemos el 1 lógico. A ver si sale por divisor resistivo:
24v → 5v
5v → 1v5
Lástima que no se lee bien lo que hiciste, arriba dice 10kΩ y abajo supongo que son 2k7Ω
24v → 5v10 ¡Epa! ¿Que pasó acá?
5v → 1v06 buuuuuuuuuuu
7v → 1v49 Bueno, así como está va bien de 7v1 a 23v5

500mA es una barbaridad, apto para cualquier cosa, así que adelante con el zener o lo que quieras.

Si me enojo con alguien trato siempre de desquitarme con esa persona, porque sino quedo enojado y la liga otro por pavadas, vos estas en el primer grupo. Al principio de este post, te digo lo mismo de otra forma, igual no te va a gustar.

Simple puede ser: Pocas piezas, poco espacio, pensar poco. Normalmente no disponemos de tanta corriente por eso la solución simple resulta rara.

Haceme un último favor y bajate el datasheet del LM-no se cuanto-N que indiqué mas arriba, porque da la casualidad que tiene 4 entradas y 4 salidas que por ahí te calza justo en ese lugar, no se, vos fijate.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 25, 2010)

Buffer de la serie 4000 creo que podrían servir el 4049 y 4050, soportan hasta +15v en la entrada independiente de la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 27, 2010)

bueno, de las dos partes del circuito donde tenia entradas de diferentes tensiones ya está resuelta:


antes que nada, Nilfred en realidad no habia entendido algunos de los calculos que hiciste anteriormente y en vez de preguntar me envale con lo mio... perdón 

pero segui algunos de los cálculos que hiciste y defini ésto:
*entrada:* (24V - 5.1V) / 100ohms = 190mA (no tengo problemas porque si entiendo bien el datasheet del zenner, trabaja con hasta 240mA, el 1N5338)

después... (5.1V - 3V) / 220ohms = 10mA (perfecto para el led y el opto 4N35)

los 3V están entre la resistencia de 220 y el led.
....
y los mismos cálculos con hasta 5 o menos voltaje y no hay problema...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2010)

¿Al final las dos partes resolviste de la misma forma? La otra parte no era optoaislada.
5.1 (del zener) -3v (del LED) -1.5v (del opto si es infrarrojo)/220Ω = 2.72 mA
AlGaInP rojo, naranja, verde y amarillo: 3.2v@20mA
En la Wikipedia mezclaron química con colores, pero sirve para veas que no hay forma que me de una idea que LED estas usando si no me decís.

La característica dominante del zener es la potencia. Lo que me decís da mas de 1W, pinta que arderá hasta reducirse a cenizas.

1N5338 y 4N35 es buena data, lástima que no tenga ganas de bajar esos dataheets.
Esto ya lo había resuelto con el otro opto y una resistencia solamente.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 28, 2010)

cierto, me faltaron esos datos! bueno, el zenner es de 1/2W.. el color del LED como lo muestra el esquematico es amarillo.

los datasheet del zenner, del opto y del LED que al parecer por lo que estoy viendo cambia la tensión...es 2V no?

Ver el archivo adjunto zener 5.1V.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto 4N35-1.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto LED.pdf


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 28, 2010)

Ahh, ta bien, 1,18v del opto y 1,9v del LED a 10mA dan los 3v que decías.

El zener arde de la siguiente manera:
24v (de la señal) - 5.1v (del zener) = 18.9v ÷ 100Ω = 189mA - 10mA (que va para el LED/Opto) = 179mA (quedan para el zener) × 5.1v = 912mW → Humo blanco en el zener, acto seguido humo en el opto, el LED se salva porque acepta 200mA un ratito.

LM317L + 120Ω = 10 mA por 1 ARS y 3.9v que se suman a los 3v de los LEDs
El último circuito con 2 PNP para LED es justo de 10mA, se puede invertir con 2 NPN y solo suma 0,85v por 0,50 ARS los 2 PNP.
La ventaja de invertir el circuito con NPN es que vienen (se consigue fácil) 4 NPN en una pastilla DIP.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 29, 2010)

ok!  voy a incluirlo


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 29, 2010)

Así quedaría:


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 29, 2010)

ohh....ya estaba poniendo un transistor al revez....
gracias nilfred!! 
las resistencias son de 1/8W??? no alcanzo a ver


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 29, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> las resistencias son de 1/8W??? no alcanzo a ver


Calcula para asegurar si es ¼, ½, 1/6 o ⅛  ¿Probaste hacer click en la imagen pequeña?


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 29, 2010)

si... pero igual no se veia


----------

